# Good printer that offers embossing?



## butterflygirl (Aug 1, 2007)

Hello all! I have a question - I'm doing some senior photos for my nephew and I usually print family photos from Mpix - but he wants some embossing and I'm not sure Mpix does that - does anyone know of a printer a non-professional photographer can use to have that done on the wallets? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## SEPhotography (Aug 1, 2007)

Um I just called my printer - WHCC and they don't offer it. Which kind of makes me go... 'Hmm...who then?' cause I'm sure I'll face the same situation. I'll reply back when I find someone!


----------



## SEPhotography (Aug 1, 2007)

Do you plan on doing business as a pro and venturing outside of your family and friends? If so I would look into Color Inc. I just went there and they offer the foil stamping: http://www.colorincprolab.com/ser_logo.html

You can also sign up as a customer prior to opening your business. Just use your name as your DBA and your Fed Tax ID # can easily be your SS#. They ask for you credit card information (which I'm pretty sure is to have on file considering they didn't just charge me because I started an account there, lol.)


----------

